

Show HN: GitHub Inbox, a Chrome extension that shows your unread GitHub messages - pedromenezes
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lliahakgdhnopceclokooacmcgimcdoo

======
Pewpewarrows
I'd enjoy this much more if it also integrated GitHub Notifications, not just
private messages, or at least had an option to do either/both.

Otherwise, this is quite handy.

~~~
pedromenezes
Now it looks notifications too. Thanks for the suggestion. :)

